# The late great Tiggar !



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

Having only recently joined this fantastic forum I hope its ok to post in memorandum of our dearest Tiggar.
Never wanted to own a cat but hubby went to the local rescue centre and found this poor little thing, abused and scared out of its wits and about to be put out of its misery as nobody wanted her !
Hubby decided we should give her a chance and thankfully we did. 
Eighteen years we had the joy of her company. Nursed her through her two broken hips, Hyperthyroidism and finally cancer. 
She had many many problems but always showed us incredible affection. 
We both swore we would never take on another cat as we were so heartbroken when she left us 6 years ago but friends recently got us two rescued Raggies. 
Initially we were shocked and really didn't want to go down the road of cat ownership again but 12 weeks in we couldn't part with them as they had a bit of a rough start too. 
I so hope Tiggar is looking down on all of us and approves. 
We still miss you and think of you every day Tig. xxxxxxx


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The human heart has an infinite capacity for love, the new one don't replace those that have departed but make their own place.
I'm sure your beloved Tiggar approves, you honor her memory by opening your hearts and your home to another cat/cats who are in need.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Tiggar approves, I think all of our past kits do. I swore the same (thought at a very young age) but later realized that my first kitty was preparing my mind and heart to love other kitties just as I had loved him. The difference was, he was the only kitty - my first - who could have taught me how to love and care for felines in the ways that he did. Your Tiggar was special to you, opened your heart up like none other and for that we thank him.. we thank all of our kitties. ♥♥♥


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sure Tiggar is and does...and, bless you for opening up your house to something that needs what you can provide......


----------



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

God bless long lived cats and there owners.........


----------

